# 2014 CAAD 10 Build Up



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Finally...seems like I waited forever for this.

52cm CAAD 10 Frameset

This is the CAAD 10 3 Ultegra model frameset. I prefer to build my bikes as I want vs buy complete.

Uncut fork is 408g on my cheap walmart scale.

Frame only (with BB30 bearings installed) is 1240g on my cheap walmart fish scale.

One day I'll sack up and get a real scale.

Prior to yesterday morning, I was going to transfer everything over from my 2009 CAAD 9 crit racer to this frame...but alas someone else decided they wanted _both_ my road bikes more than I did, and swiped them from my garage. :mad2::mad2:

So the build will now be as follows:
2013 Force groupset
S951 crankset
105 cassette
KCNC stem/seatpost (already have them)
38mm carbon clinchers for fast group rides, 50mm tubulars for crits (already have them, luckily were not on either bike that was stolen)
EC70 handlebar (already have)
Selle Italia seat.

I'll post up some more pics as the build progresses.

No geometry/fitting intent so far, just bolting on parts.


----------



## D. W. Davis (Feb 21, 2007)

I look forward to seeing your completed project. It was a shame to hear about the burglary. Good luck with the build and best wishes for a better new year.


----------



## mrtrinh (Aug 15, 2013)

Which force groupset are you planning to get? The 10spd or new force22?


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

mrtrinh said:


> Which force groupset are you planning to get? The 10spd or new force22?


10 speed. I was going to move my 2011 RED over to this frame, since it was used and I love the shifting. Now that they flowed the zero-loss down to Force, it was a no brainer for a crit bike. Plus both my wheelsets I have left are 10 speed.

Couldn't justify 11 speed for a crit bike where an 11-23 cassette is normally used just for the sake of 11 speed.


----------



## mrtrinh (Aug 15, 2013)

cru_jones said:


> 10 speed. I was going to move my 2011 RED over to this frame, since it was used and I love the shifting. Now that they flowed the zero-loss down to Force, it was a no brainer for a crit bike. Plus both my wheelsets I have left are 10 speed.
> 
> Couldn't justify 11 speed for a crit bike where an 11-23 cassette is normally used just for the sake of 11 speed.


Correct me if im wrong but I thought zero loss was only on the left shifter?


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Is this frameset available or is it only being sold as a complete?


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

mrtrinh said:


> Correct me if im wrong but I thought zero loss was only on the left shifter?


As far back as I can remember (09 maybe?) SRAM has had ZL in the front on all groups, but only Red has had it in the rear shifter.

I have personally ran Apex, Rival and most recently Red over the years. I can't tell a difference in the front, but I can tell with my eyes closed if the rear is Red or not (all setup by me).

Haven't tried the yaw front der yet, but never had any issues with chain rub in the front I couldn't get out with the trim feature.

Regardless, I would have been perfectly happy with other Red on this bike, but the 2013 is nearly identical to older Red now and marginally more expensive than used Red on the market, so it was a no brainer.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

I called the dealer I bought it from and asked what were the CAAD 10 options.

I'm not religious, but someone was looking down on my because this frame or the Black Inc frame are the only CAAD frames I would have considered for 2014. Now that I was bikeless, I may have had to give up some on what I wanted, but when he told me I could get the black on black frame, in my size, in December (this was in early November) there was no way I was passing it up.

Last year the only all black version was the Di2...which I don't have/want, and I didn't like any of the other frame colors enough.

All my bikes are black on black; no particular reason other than I like them understated vs flashy. The fact that the bike says Cannondale, without screaming "look at me!!!" is just icing on the cake.

Hell...I like the CAAD frames so much I keep wandering back over to them vs a SS EVO for my insurance paid replacement bike. The Black Inc version with the green accents is simply beautiful in my opinion.


----------



## mrtrinh (Aug 15, 2013)

cru_jones said:


> As far back as I can remember (09 maybe?) SRAM has had ZL in the front on all groups, but only Red has had it in the rear shifter.
> 
> I have personally ran Apex, Rival and most recently Red over the years. I can't tell a difference in the front, but I can tell with my eyes closed if the rear is Red or not (all setup by me).
> 
> ...


interesting... not sure if you bought the force group yet but merlincycles is having a good deal on force22. I just ordered force22 myself :thumbsup:. Regardless can't wait to see the progression of your bike.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

mrtrinh said:


> interesting... not sure if you bought the force group yet but merlincycles is having a good deal on force22. I just ordered force22 myself :thumbsup:. Regardless can't wait to see the progression of your bike.


Yes...I just didn't feel the need/want enough for this bike. I'll be racing this bike alot this year and the 2013 Force stuff is more compatible with older Sram parts that I have spares for, etc.

Plus I'll probably be forced to adapt to 11 speed with my new bike purchase from insurance $, seems like everything is 11 speed now on new bikes. Maybe I'll build one instead so I can still use 10 speed and my current wheels if wanted.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Some progress.

Shifters, derailleurs, brakes.

Some weight info if anyone interested, all 2013 Force:
Shifters 175g EA
Front Der 88g 
Rear Der 170g
Brakes 137/141g

Also took a few pics of some of the frame details; welds, graphics, etc.


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

All done (except bottle cages).

15.3 lbs as shown with carbon clinchers.

New Force is sweet, like a race car.

One and only gripe is the location of the der cable stops prevents me from criss-crossing the cables underneath the down tube, which means more arc in the housing from the shifter.

So far bike fits me like it was made for me. Will probably make a few tweaks to setup, but overall she's done less a Fizik saddle I ordered to try out.


----------



## mrtrinh (Aug 15, 2013)

Sleek and stealthy. What carbon clinchers are those?


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

mrtrinh said:


> Sleek and stealthy. What carbon clinchers are those?


Thanks, I have a few colored pieces on order to break it up just a little.

They are FarSports FSC38-CM.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

cru_jones said:


> Thanks, I have a few colored pieces on order to break it up just a little.
> 
> They are FarSports FSC38-CM.


anyone know the ballpark figure for just the frame? Is building a bike more expensive & Is it worth it to just get the complete CAAD10 3 bike.


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

igotyofire said:


> anyone know the ballpark figure for just the frame? Is building a bike more expensive & Is it worth it to just get the complete CAAD10 3 bike.


I bought a NOS frame off Ebay for $700, but a more realistic price may be around $800-1000.

Great rig cru-jones!

cheers


----------



## Rob T (May 9, 2007)

cru_jones said:


> Thanks, I have a few colored pieces on order to break it up just a little.
> 
> They are FarSports FSC38-CM.



Are they the 23mm wide version and are they 3K matte or UD finish? Beautiful bike!


----------



## cru_jones (Nov 29, 2009)

Rob T said:


> Are they the 23mm wide version and are they 3K matte or UD finish? Beautiful bike!


Thanks...they aren't the new, fancy 23mm+ wide versions. Original "standard" 19mm-ish. Matte finish.

Made a few changes after getting a fitting and putting some miles on it:
Swapped the cranks to 165mm, so went with Red Exogram. 
100mm 3T stem vs the 90mm KCNC
Fizik Arione VS saddle vs the Selle Italia
3T Ergonova alum bar vs the EC70. The 70 was nice and light, but just didn't jive...I run the Ergonova on my EVO and really like the shape better.
Swapped the bar tape for the Specialized Roubaix...loved the Fizik feel, but 30+ mins in a crit and the vibration was numbing my hands...all is good with the Spesh tape.

Won my first crit with it last week (Cat 4/5), that was a few hours after my first podium (Cat 4). So far on this bike I've got 8 top 10s in 18 crits so it's definately working out well as a what I wanted it to do. 

Only gripe is the fittings that go into the frame for the der cables creak/pop and it resonates through the frame quite a bit, so I have to pull them out, clean them and put a drop of chain lube on them every few days...really not a hassle, just a quirk I guess.


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

I bought this frameset two weeks ago. Most of the parts are still in transit. Will post another picture when it's done.

Congrats with your new bike. Looks really nice.


----------



## igotyofire (Nov 27, 2011)

red elvis said:


> View attachment 294403
> 
> 
> I bought this frameset two weeks ago. Most of the parts are still in transit. Will post another picture when it's done.
> ...


Pretty obvious where you bought ur bicycle.....they have a pretty good deal on the complete bike with the dura-ace, This past weekend all bikes were 10% off and parts 20%


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

yeah the same guy who sold me the supersix (which is also a team issue) made an offer I couldn't refused. I wish they also had a good deals on parts so I don't have to buy them from online stores.


----------

